# Mid Missouri On-Road Nitro Challenge Sep 16-17



## racen4 (Oct 25, 2002)

Evolution Raceway will be hosting a ROAR sanctioned State level race on September 16 - 17. The classes will consist of 1/10 Nitro and 1/8 Nitro. We are working to get great sponsor support for handouts and whatnot, there are also some other things we are working on that will make this a great race to attend. 
Put it on your calenders folks. 

This is a new track in StLouis 

c ya Randy


http://www.evolutionraceway.com/Pre-Registration/MidMo.pdf


http://www.evolutionraceway.com


----------

